# Surge Only..... Buh bye 4.9 after 1300+ rated rides



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

When I started (April 2014) my ratings bounced around alot as I had minimal ride counts, and drove only the late night/ bar crowds. After completing 1800 rides and 1200 rated rides, my rating which was previously staying between 4.88 & 4.89 was up to 4.9 for a few months and a few hundred rides. Ever since I stopped seeking the minimum ride guarantees, and focused only on surge, my rating drops almost every week .01 less. It may be because I sometimes tell people I could give a shit if I get a bad rating as I already have a good enough rating, or I feel it is most likely due to only offering rides at a 1.9 surge or greater these days.

My only problem is, even with high surges, most rides are often 3 miles or less, so the payout is less than 8 bucks on alot of these stupid crappy rides. Last week, I gave only 1 ride on Uber, and working the same hours, I was able to pretty much earn close to what I was while driving both. My lyft rating was at 4.95, and is climbing and currently at 4.97 or 4.98. Lyft goes up while Uber goes down. Not that it matters as I still have a big enough buffer to keep exempting non surge rides from being given by myself, but still lame none the less. Anyone else see a significant drop in ratings these last months? I now rate all Uber rides 4 or less just because I assume every passenger is a ***** now.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> When I started (April 2014) my ratings bounced around alot as I had minimal ride counts, and drove only the late night/ bar crowds. After completing 1800 rides and 1200 rated rides, my rating which was previously staying between 4.88 & 4.89 was up to 4.9 for a few months and a few hundred rides. Ever since I stopped seeking the minimum ride guarantees, and focused only on surge, my rating drops almost every week .01 less. It may be because I sometimes tell people I could give a shit if I get a bad rating as I already have a good enough rating, or I feel it is most likely due to only offering rides at a 1.9 surge or greater these days.
> 
> My only problem is, even with high surges, most rides are often 3 miles or less, so the payout is less than 8 bucks on alot of these stupid crappy rides. Last week, I gave only 1 ride on Uber, and working the same hours, I was able to pretty much earn close to what I was while driving both. My lyft rating was at 4.95, and is climbing and currently at 4.97 or 4.98. Lyft goes up while Uber goes down. Not that it matters as I still have a big enough buffer to keep exempting non surge rides from being given by myself, but still lame none the less. Anyone else see a significant drop in ratings these last months? I now rate all Uber rides 4 or less just because I assume every passenger is a ***** now.


I stayed at a 4.9 for a entire year I'm now at a 4.77 in just a couple months.....I partially blame the few asshole passengers... But all and all I blame the assholes at Uber....the way this shit is set up, you can receive 10 five stars and your score will not move, but as soon as you get one 3,2, or 1 star your score will shoot down.....the management at Uber are some evil fuks......they want us unhappy, they want cab drivers broke and hungry, and they eventually want us the same way......


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

My ratings have going up over the last several weeks......FINALLY.... cracked the 4.8 barrier.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Mine have been steadily going down. I had been holding pretty steady at 4.8-4.84. I'm at a 4.76 now and I don't even care anymore. Deactivate me futherpluckers!


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> I now rate all Uber rides 4 or less just because I assume every passenger is a ***** now.


There was a time when I'd rate every non-surge, non-tipper no higher than 4 stars. Surge riders and tippers would typically get 5.

I suspect many frequent riders have a similar rule: In a surge, there's no such thing as a 5-star driver.

At the current rates, if I should ever have to think about accepting non-surge rides to improve my rating, I'll pass. Let the n00bers have it.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

I used to give every pax 5* except for a few A-holes
but since I saw my rating steadily went down in past two weeks even though I served every one nicely
I started gave most pax 3* or less if they did not tip me or talked loudly, or did not show up on time
if my good service did not earn myself a 5*, I would just rate every one low which makes me feel better this way
however, a good driver rating does not pay me at all, if I finally got deactivated, I will feel good and go lyft


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

You're not alone, I was a 4.95 after 1000 trips. 
Doing surges only now settled me to the 8s and on the way to then 7s within a months time.

Crazy how those 1 stars are that effective!


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

4.88 before the price reduction. Now at 4.76 because I only drive surge and pax hate surge.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Heck if that was detroit with that surge, that would be close the original rate/mile there of 1.60.


----------

